# My smart little girl!



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie already knows how to do sit, down, and she is starting to do roll over, not quite though. She learned it in less than 15 minutes!!!! I'm so proud of my little girl. I know that alot of malts can do so much more, but this is just the beginning right now. What are some other tricks I can teach her?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Love your new siggy!!

She is indeed a smart one! Some good things for her to know are "Stop" if she is running... get her to stop and sit... Also, drop it (if she has something in her mouth) and of course, a sit/stay and down/stay.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 29 2005, 05:37 PM
> *Love your new siggy!!
> 
> She is indeed a smart one! Some good things for her to know are "Stop" if she is running... get her to stop and sit... Also, drop it (if she has something in her mouth) and of course, a sit/stay and down/stay.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95107*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks! Yes, I'll definitely have to teach her stop, thats a very important command. When we were babysitting a couple days ago, the malt got out of the yard through a tiny opening, so I hollered "STOP!!!" because she was heading for a street. This malt was very well trained, so she stayed there and didnt move, she a good girl


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 29 2005, 07:06 PM
> *Not really a trick, but you could teach her to fetch a ball, which also has the "drop it" command that's useful in other ways.  Playing fetch is Cassie's absolute favorite thing to do.  She would do it all day if I'd let her.  Actually have to make her stop and take a break.  If I don't throw the ball, she will flip it herself and chase it.
> 
> Again, congrats on your new girl, she's a real doll.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks







I'll try to teach her how to fetch, thats a fun activity


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

"Leave it" is very useful.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, how exciting!







Yay Rosie!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 29 2005, 04:14 PM
> *Rosie already knows how to do sit, down, and she is starting to do roll over, not quite though.  She learned it in less than 15 minutes!!!!  I'm so proud of my little girl.  I know that alot of malts can do so much more, but this is just the beginning right now.  What are some other tricks I can teach her?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95099*


[/QUOTE]
Did you start on give me paw? These little malts are so smart, they just amaze me. Peechie learned sit, paw, lay down, roll over so quickly. I should really work on more tricks. They are so intelligent.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Karen542+Aug 30 2005, 10:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you start on give me paw? These little malts are so smart, they just amaze me. Peechie learned sit, paw, lay down, roll over so quickly. I should really work on more tricks. They are so intelligent.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95352
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, malts are soo smart. I tried to, but I figured that I would start with the basics first. I think I ight work on that today


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say, Rosie is a doll. Love the name by the way. I'm so glad things worked out for you


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

These little ones are such sponges...Teddy was so quick to learn that I forgot sometimes what I tought him on any given day...














Another one which is a little different than stop is stay...that is so valuable...I just broke a glass the other day and Teddy just listened and stayed put. And one of his fun ones is to do a flip...so funny...it actually was part of what he did naturally and I just had him do it on command. 

Have so much fun...what a great time...so fun to bond and really get to know the little one and have them experience all that love flowing to them.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Aug 30 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Just wanted to say, Rosie is a doll.  Love the name by the way.  I'm so glad things worked out for you
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much







I guess evrything happens for a reason









Wow, Teddy is so well behaved!! Stop is on my list, but how do you teach it?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

AJ,

First thing is to teach Stay...which you do by putting them in a down position...Sit, Down, Stay. Stay is easy at this stage because they are so eager to do what you want...I just moved the treat further away in little increments...first was only about a 6 inches away so that I could still have his attention. Teddy picked them up like it seems your little one is. Then once she has Stay teach Come so it is Sit, Down, Stay, Come...once they have that you throw in the Stop in the middle of the Come command and at this early stage it could be just stopping them and giving a treat. so the comand line would be Sit, Down, Stay, Come, Stop, Come. 

Praise, praise and praise with Cherrio's thrown in.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> AJ,
> 
> First thing is to teach Stay...which you do by putting them in a down position...Sit, Down, Stay. Stay is easy at this stage because they are so eager to do what you want...I just moved the treat further away in little increments...first was only about a 6 inches away so that I could still have his attention. Teddy picked them up like it seems your little one is. Then once she has Stay teach Come so it is Sit, Down, Stay, Come...once they have that you throw in the Stop in the middle of the Come command and at this early stage it could be just stopping them and giving a treat. so the comand line would be Sit, Down, Stay, Come, Stop, Come.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilly dog (Aug 16, 2005)

A cute one that I want to teach Chilly when he's a bit more advanced is for him to play dead when I say "BANG!" He's doing well now with sit, down, etc. but being able to teach him that right now would be impossible!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chilly dog_@Sep 14 2005, 10:17 PM
> *A cute one that I want to teach Chilly when he's a bit more advanced is for him to play dead when I say "BANG!" He's doing well now with sit, down, etc. but being able to teach him that right now would be impossible!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99762*


[/QUOTE]
Thats cute! Rosie has just learned paw!! I didnt expect it but I had my hand out randomly and she just stuck her paw on it! I repeated the trick and now she has it down well!!!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chilly dog_@Sep 14 2005, 09:17 PM
> *A cute one that I want to teach Chilly when he's a bit more advanced is for him to play dead when I say "BANG!" He's doing well now with sit, down, etc. but being able to teach him that right now would be impossible!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99762*


[/QUOTE]








A couple of months ago my son taught our baby to play dead. He holds him in one hand and says "play dead" and he flops over like a limp dishrag. It is so funny! He only does it for him.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Good Job Rosie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Rosie you go girl























We say to Scooby " Gimme five" and he does it with gusto


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok all my little Cosmo will be 12 weeks on Sunday and maybe I'm expecting 
too much here please let me know. We have been working on sit, and he
has done very good with that, but I can't seem to get him in the down
position. I've tried to have him sit and then hold a treat and front of his nose
and down and then away from him but he is SOOOO small that he just jumps
and tries to get whatever I have. Now please keep in mind that he only 
weighs 1 pound and 1 oz. ........... Is he too small for this? Do I need to wait till
he gets a little bigger? My other problem is I can't leash train him or do anything 
with a leash because I can't find a collar small enough for him. I have even found 
one that is 5-10" and even that is toooo big for his little neck.

Maybe I am rushing things, any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Sep 15 2005, 10:25 AM
> *Ok all my little Cosmo will be 12 weeks on Sunday and maybe I'm expecting
> too much here please let me know.  We have been working on sit, and he
> has done very good with that, but I can't seem to get him in the down
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks everyone!!!

To answer your question, Rosie likes to jump at the food also, but when Cosmo tries to, just take the treat away. Rosie caught one fast, but it might be a little hard. I dont think that Cosmo is too small, but just dont force it upon him. Also, Rosie doesnt fit any harnesses either. What we have is the smallest size in a step in harness, I take the two sides of where the leash attatches and chain them together with the hook of the leash. It makes the harness fit. That probably doesnt make sense, but hope but hope you understand it a bit









Good luck!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 15 2005, 07:58 AM
> *Rosie you go girl
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats so cute!!! :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 15 2005, 02:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!!!

To answer your question, Rosie likes to jump at the food also, but when Cosmo tries to, just take the treat away. Rosie caught one fast, but it might be a little hard. I dont think that Cosmo is too small, but just dont force it upon him. Also, Rosie doesnt fit any harnesses either. What we have is the smallest size in a step in harness, I take the two sides of where the leash attatches and chain them together with the hook of the leash. It makes the harness fit. That probably doesnt make sense, but hope but hope you understand it a bit









Good luck!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99962
[/B][/QUOTE]
The Petsmart near me has a line of collars and harnesses that are for toy breeds. Nikki was a little over 2lbs when I got her and I got her a collar and harness from this line. She grew out of the harness already (3.5lbs now) and she is getting close to growing out of the collar.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Sep 15 2005, 03:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
The Petsmart near me has a line of collars and harnesses that are for toy breeds. Nikki was a little over 2lbs when I got her and I got her a collar and harness from this line. She grew out of the harness already (3.5lbs now) and she is getting close to growing out of the collar.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99977
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really? I ont think there is a petsmart near me, but I'll check online, thanks!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 15 2005, 03:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I ont think there is a petsmart near me, but I'll check online, thanks!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99978
[/B][/QUOTE]
The company that makes the line is called Lil Paws.

The harness I got for nikki at a different store was made by Li'l Pals. I found a bunch of sites with there stuff.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is a good site for the Li'l pals stuff: The Pet Store Online


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks!! I'll check them out


----------

